# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Klassenbuch ( Ne Gjermanisht..)

## Nice_Boy

Mit Haut und Haaren bin Dich Dein, 
mit Herz und Seele obendrein. 

Mit Händen und Füßen umarm ich Dich, 
mit Augen und Lippen umgarn ich Dich. 

ich kann's nicht beschreiben. 
Gefühle, die mich in Deine Arme treiben. 
Mit Dir auf Wolken schweben, 
und Dir mein Herz für immer geben. 

Nichts ist so, wie es mal war 
- ohne Dich. 
Ist Dir das klar? 

Seh' ich Deine Augen und Dein Gesicht, 
möcht' ich nur sagen: "Ich liebe Dich." 

Du bist die ganze Welt für mich, 
doch was bin ich denn noch für Dich? 

Mit Dir wird das Schwere leicht, 
das Trübe klar und das Enge weit. 
Aus Rabenschwarz wird Himmelblau, 
im Schatten geht die Sonne auf, 
ein Tropfen wird zum Ozean. 

Liebe ist ein Teil des Lebens. 
Liebe ist ein Stück vom ewigen Glück. 
Liebe ist ein Gefühl, 
das unbeschreiblich ist. 
Liebe ist das,

----------


## Nice_Boy

Einsam an den Stränden stehen. 
Einsam durch die Kälte gehen. 
Einsam durch das Leben. 
Wo bist Du - 
wo bist Du geblieben? 

Ich wollt, ich wär ein Kuschelbär, 
dann wär ich jede Nacht bei Dir. 
Würd mit Dir 
in Deinem Bettchen schlafen 
und unter Deiner Decke schnarchen. 
Und lacht mein kleines Kuschelherz, 
wüsstest Du, es ist kein Scherz. 

Meine Augen lieben Dein Gesicht, 
meine Hände Deine Haut, 
meine Lippen Deinen Mund, 
meine Nase Deinen Duft, 
meine Ohren Deine Stimme. 
Mein Körper liebt Deine Wärme, 
Ich liebe Dich

----------


## Nice_Boy

Wir fuhren allein im Zug 
durch die dunkle Nacht. 
Wir ruhten einander am Herzen, 
wir haben gescherzt und gelacht. 
Doch als es Morgen wurde, 
wie staunten wir, 
denn zwischen uns saß Amor - 
als blinder Passagier! 

Ich wünschte, ich wäre der Wind, 
der sanft durch Deine Haare streicht, 
die Sonne, die Dich zärtlich berührt 
und der Mond, 
der Deinen Schlaf bewacht. 
Denn ich liebe Dich

----------


## Nice_Boy

Jeden Tag, jede Stunde, 
Denke ich nur an Dich. 
Ich vermisse Dich jede Sekunde, 
Ich liebe Dich. 

Ich wollte Dir schon lange sagen, 
Was ich empfinde für Dich. 
Doch ich war zu schüchtern, um es zu wagen, 
Aber ich liebe Dich. 

Du bist so nah und doch so fern. 
Verflixt, warum hab ich Dich nur so gern? 

Ich kann Dir meinem Namen noch nicht verraten, 
aber ich hoffe, Du verliebst Dich in meine Liebestaten! 

In der Stille der Nacht 
wurde es zwischen uns entfacht, 
dieses Feuer, 
das in uns brannte, 
als ich zu spät erkannte, 
dass es Liebe war.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Wenn du eine Träne wärst, 
würde ich niemals aufhören zu zu weinen, 
aus Angst dich für immer zu verlieren. ! 

Du siehst so unbeschreiblich gut aus, 
Deine Stimme ist die schönste Musik für mich. 
Deine Augen, Dein Gesicht, Dein Haar verdienen Applaus, 
Ich liebe Dich. 

Du bist so sympathisch, Du bist so charmant, 
Deine Ausstrahlung fesselt mich, 
Ich ginge so gerne mit Dir Hand in Hand, 
Denn Ich liebe Dich

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ich schließe meine Augen 
und sehe Dein Gesicht. 
Ich berühre meine Lippen 
und denke an Dich. 

Ich sehe Dein Foto, 
und es kribbelt in mir. 
Ich spüre Deine Küsse, 
mein Herz schenke ich Dir. 

Ich lausche dem Wind 
und höre unsere Lieder. 
Ich schaue auf die Uhr: 
Wann sehen wir uns endlich wieder? 

Ich sehe den Mond und frage: 
Denkst du an mich? 
Bald sehen wir uns wieder. 
Ich liebe Dich! 

Immer zusammen, 
doch ewig getrennt, 
weil keiner seine Gefühle 
beim Namen nennt. 

Gnadenlose Stille, 
die ich nicht länger ertrage. 
Ich wünsche mir, 
dass ich Dir endlich sage; 
Ich liebe Dich!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Weit liegt vor mir die Straße ausgedehnt, 
Es hat mein Herz nur dich ersehnt. 
Und kämest du, ein Wunder wär's für mich, 
Ich neigte mich vor dir: Ich liebe dich. 

Wenn dein schönes Auge grüßt und lacht, 
Wie eine Sonne mir in schwerer Nacht, 
Ich zöge rasch dein süßes Herz an mich 
Und flüstere leise dir: Ich liebe dich!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Weit liegt vor mir die Straße ausgedehnt, 
Es hat mein Herz nur dich ersehnt. 
Und kämest du, ein Wunder wär's für mich, 
Ich neigte mich vor dir: Ich liebe dich.

----------


## wittstar

Folter,schon uns deutsches Funken
Tortur aus Berlinium,
Wir betraten feuertrunken
finsteres dein Heidentum
Deine Schmerzen werfen nieder
Was das Leben streng bewahrt
Alle Menschen werden müder
Wo dein drückender Flügel weilt!

Author Wittstar 
Hadleyburg  15.Dezember 2007

------------------------------------------------

Beethoven,Mozart,List,Chopin,Brahms,Panties,Kohl, Hitler,Schuman,Schubert,Mendelson,Bach,
Eisenbahnwagen,racist german policemen,Guten abend human rights bitte,Tribunal,Schönen Danke,Constitutional,human rights of Ulm-Humor

----------

